# Repairing frying pans



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone know how to get back that non stick agent please


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What type of pan(s) are you talking about?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

If your thinking of Teflon pans... they are Intended to be disposable.


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

I was refering to frying pan so I think the word teflon rings a bell

I once saw a chef try to repair one frying pan with filling it full of salt and frying it off, he said it puts the coheshoon back in it. but I think he was taking bolex!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You can't repair teflon coated pans. Once the teflon is compromised, the pan needs to be thrown away.


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

what about teflon paint?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

DISPOSABLE


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

burnt bager said:


> what about teflon paint?


Nope. These sprays are not intended or designed for cookware or contact with food. There are some misinformed folks out there who have created websites or have written articles that say non-stick pans can be repaired with "Teflon sprays" found in hardware or home improvement stores. They are completely wrong. Non-stick pans cannot be repaired by any over the counter products.

Here is a quote I found from the CEO of Finishing[.]com, which is an company that specializes in the use and application of Teflon and similar products.

"Application of real Teflon® / PTFE coatings is a multi-step industrial process, J.F., involving mechanical polishing of the surfaces, special etching, primers, high temperature fusion with proper exhaust and fume scavenging, etc. A bonded Teflon® coating is not something that you can just spray out of a can like paint.

The non-stick repair product you are referring to is discussed in detail in letter 10027, *"NON-STICK COOKWARE SPRAY TO FIX POTS & PANS?"*, but it is not available anymore; and it was not actually teflon -- it was a proprietary mix of Butyl Cellosolve, P.M. Acetate, and Cellosolve Acetate solvents that were cured/baked to hardness."

I think your best bet is to replace the pan(s).

Good luck.


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

sgsvirgil said:


> "Application of real Teflon® / PTFE coatings is a multi-step industrial process, J.F., involving mechanical polishing of the surfaces, special etching, primers, high temperature fusion with proper exhaust and fume scavenging, etc. A bonded Teflon® coating is not something that you can just spray out of a can like paint.


This remind me of the chrome paint spry's that you spray your wheel nuts on a wheel with. But it can not be chrome! because to chrome something, it has to be dipped in a boiling hot bath of chrome for it to bond properly


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY].[/JUSTIFY]

[JUSTIFY]Just wrap your lug-nuts with silver duct-tape and flare them over gently and quickly with a crem-brulee blow-torch until they melt a little and get really shiny. [/JUSTIFY]


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

That went downhill rather fast....lol


----------



## asma_sh18 (Feb 29, 2020)

sgsvirgil said:


> Nope. These sprays are not intended or designed for cookware or contact with food. There are some misinformed folks out there who have created websites or have written articles that say non-stick pans can be repaired with "Teflon sprays" found in hardware or home improvement stores. They are completely wrong. Non-stick pans cannot be repaired by any over the counter products.
> 
> Here is a quote I found from the CEO of Finishing[.]com, which is an company that specializes in the use and application of Teflon and similar products.
> 
> ...


Agree with your point.


----------

